# Hoyts for 2011



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

:no: that was 2006...evenhad special decals on thier limbs that year and everything...

I doubt aseriously that the CE will change much, but I have been wrong before...plus ordering now means you may not have to wait...


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

psargeant said:


> :no: that was 2006...evenhad special decals on thier limbs that year and everything...
> 
> I doubt aseriously that the CE will change much, but I have been wrong before...plus ordering now means you may not have to wait...


Save $600 and buy a 2010 CE in the classifieds in November. Just my .02


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

USNarcher said:


> Save $600 and buy a 2010 CE in the classifieds in November. Just my .02


That's what I would do...but I don't worry about warranty (its a Hoyt) or service support (I do all my own bw work)...


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

USNarcher said:


> Save $600 and buy a 2010 CE in the classifieds in November. Just my .02


That's some really good advice there. Got both of my 2009 Hoyts last year from the classifides here and saved enough $$ to get top end accessories for both of them. I have never had any issues what so ever with the bows and am extremely satisfied shooting them. :teeth:


----------



## BowStrapped (Aug 3, 2010)

I have a CE that I bought from here along with several other bows. Just cant be the person to pay over 1K for a bow out of the gate.....but I sure will take it off someone's hands if its a good deal.


----------

